# DEADINSIDE



## Guest (Jan 2, 2000)

OPEN GROUND AND TAKE ME UNDER MY PAIN AND WRATH HAVE SEWN MY PLUNDER IM IN A GODLESS WORLD THATS FULL OF PAIN SO OPEN GROUND AND TAKE ME AWAT ...TO THE DARKEST ROOTS AND SOIL DOWNUNDER SO THAT I MIGHT FADE AWAY INTO ANOTHER.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2000)

I hope this is just a temporary bout of depression talking. There's lots of support on these boards. Let out your feelings and let other empathize with you. Keep up your spirits. I'll pray for you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Perhaps if you told us more about yourself and your condition we could be of more help.


----------

